# My sweetbolt wants a CWCki Forums account



## Stratochu (Mar 6, 2013)

...but we share a computer and IP address, plus my wireless broadband modem that we use when the wi-fi system is down or overloaded. I have gotten her into Christory and she says she wants to join our board.

Will it be acceptable if she makes an account here?


----------



## KawaiiChrisChan (Mar 6, 2013)

Ahem...  By order of the court of Mods=Gods, shall this female newcomer be accepted of the CWCki board?  If so, she shall be greeted with welcome arms, and plenty of ale.

sorry, its been a long night...

I see no problem with it.  If she wants it, by god, letter have it.  Unless its too inconvenient for you two to keep logging out to sign back into your individual accounts.  At which point I would just say, share an account.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks like we will be sharing an account in this case, pending her approval (I'll ask once she wakes up)

Are shared accounts ok, jerkops and jerkhiefs?


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Personally, I don't have a problem with her making a new account or sharing yours. I'll prepare the celebratory rum and frybread.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Mar 6, 2013)

I know my opinion is worthless here, but I think you should do separate accounts. Account sharing isn't a common thing to do on message boards and this can create great confusion when reading your posts. Generally people think one account = one person and interpret it in that context; sharing an account is a bit of a mindfuck because of that.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 6, 2013)

It's always nice when your significant other is into Christory, you can share a lot of inside jokes with each other that nobody else will understand, including celebrating Christian Love Day!


----------



## Null (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, its fine. Just keep in mind we IP ban when we ban. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks. She has made her decision.


----------



## Yanachu (Mar 6, 2013)

k, so here i am! stratochu shared this place with me, looked like fun. chrischan is the perfect image of american materialism


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 6, 2013)

welcome to the forums Stratochu's sweetheart from the ground up!


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome happy sweethearts, you will be receiving your complimentary pairs of DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS in the mail by the end of the week. Feel free to discuss anything Chris chan related on the Chris Board, talk about any bullshit you like in the General board, and for the sake of your collective sanity stay out of the Lolcow board


----------



## champthom (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't give a shit.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> I don't give a shit.


Then it's official! Welcome, Yana! Strato says good things about you all the time! Be sure to pick up your complimentary orange Fanta and pickle!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 6, 2013)

juuust direct yourself to the cute animals thread and avoid pamperchu at all cost


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 6, 2013)

She browsed for a bit, posted a bit, and thought it was fun. Since she works in a home for psychiatric patients, she will be of use in the discussions of CWC's mental state and of him in an institution or home. 

Off-topic, I have to say that my move to Eugene did great things for me: I met my sweetbolt, I am finding friends (actually living a non-Chandleresque perpetual youth with 2 childhood friends and my sweetbolt in a quad apartment whose 4th bedroom is set up as a rec room) and enjoying myself more, and not surrounded by crime & air pollution.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> Off-topic, I have to say that my move to Eugene did great things for me: I met my sweetbolt, I am finding friends (actually living a non-Chandleresque perpetual youth with 2 childhood friends and my sweetbolt in a quad apartment whose 4th bedroom is set up as a rec room) and enjoying myself more, and not surrounded by crime & air pollution.


Beats the pants off of Denver, eh? (sadly, that's where I might end up if I don't do too hot in college...)


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 6, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Stratochu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does. No doubt. Smaller city helps too.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 6, 2013)

'Ello there. Please do enjoy your stay. 

Maybe we should make an introduction thread somewhere.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 6, 2013)

Good idea. IIRC the Yuku board had one.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> Good idea. IIRC the Yuku board had one.


The forumer site had one too, but it was in general which got locked up to users with 50 posts after two months of the site's existence.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 6, 2013)

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Saney (Mar 6, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> Welcome happy sweethearts, you will be receiving your complimentary pairs of DIRTY CRAPPED BRIEFS in the mail by the end of the week. Feel free to discuss anything Our Pet Lolcow related on the Chris Board, talk about any bullshit you like in the General board, and for the sake of your collective sanity stay out of the Lolcow board


Sssh! It's much more fun when they figure out how horrible the lolcow board is on their own!
 I like mentally scarring people.
But yeah, welcome to the CWCki forum!


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 6, 2013)

Am I insane if I actually _liked_ the Lolcow forum?


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll just go ahead and ask Champ to delete the Lolcow section again since it's so bad.


----------



## Null (Mar 6, 2013)

time to write a script that does nightly backups.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 7, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Stratochu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, it does, and I'm back on my old web connection that still has a Denver IP address for some reason because the wi-fi here went on the fritz. (probably b/c IP addresses can be tens or hundreds of miles from the actual location). Still living in South Eugene and loving it.


----------

